# MLB 2022



## ISK (Mar 2, 2022)

MLB and the MLBPA are negotiating a new collective bargaining agreement. 

Spring Training games will start no earlier than March 12.

Each MLB club's first two series of originally scheduled regular season games will also not be played.

Negotiations have ended for the immediate future and the sides are expected to leave Florida.

Major differences are the competitive balance tax thresholds, the minimum salary, and the size of a new pre-arbitration bonus pool.

I'm not happy about this...damn


----------



## Amaximus (Mar 2, 2022)

Billionaire's vs millionaire's. Fans paying $17 per beer or $13.50 a hot dog.
I love baseball and have been eagerly awaiting opening day but these guys can all kiss my ass.


----------



## ISK (Mar 5, 2022)

Spring Training games have been pushed back again....they will begin no earlier than March 18 while MLB and the MLBPA work on negotiating a new collective bargaining agreement


----------



## ISK (Mar 7, 2022)

The Players Association came back with a proposal that was worse..... on some issues, they even went backwards.

MLB has offered a CBT threshold beginning at $220 million, increasing to $230 million by the final year of a new CBA. The MLBPA wants to begin with a $238 million threshold, rising to $263 million by year five.

Simply put, they are deadlocked.

No further meetings between the two sides are currently scheduled.


----------



## Amaximus (Mar 8, 2022)

The players want to be paid for_ all 162 game_s this season no matter how many games are cancelled.
Greed upon greed. Where at the bargaining table are the fans represented?

Imagine if fans stopped going to games and purchasing merchandise until beverage prices came down to $5/each?
Or ticket prices came down 65%? Oh, to imagine.

All I wanted was a complete 162 game season, without the pandemic and without the lame pandemic rules.
They couldn't even wait a year to be greedy.

I hope the season is cancelled and they all go broke. Who am I kidding. None of them ever need to work again.


----------



## Amaximus (Mar 10, 2022)

Opening day moved back. I officially don't care. I hope each and everyone involved in this steps on LEGO this morning.


----------



## Landotter (Mar 10, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> Billionaire's vs millionaire's. Fans paying $17 per beer or $13.50 a hot dog.
> I love baseball and have been eagerly awaiting opening day but these guys can all kiss my ass.


Blame the greedy owners, players were getting totally screwed until Curt Flood lawsuit, unions protect workers under the capitalist system


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 10, 2022)

I dropped baseball after the last strike. That was it for me. I didn’t think people watched it anymore. It’s such a slow sport.

Everyone is cheating in one or another anyway in todays game.


----------



## ISK (Mar 10, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I dropped baseball after the last strike.


I feel the same way about hockey (NHL) .....4 strikes since 1992 of which two of them were for the entire season


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 10, 2022)

ISK said:


> I feel the same way about hockey (NHL) .....4 strikes since 1992 of which two of them were for the entire season


I don’t watch it. Those guys don’t make shit. They get fucked up, lose teeth, concussions, for what 1.2 million? No thanks


----------



## ISK (Mar 11, 2022)

MLB and the MLBPA reached an agreement on a new collective bargaining agreement on Thursday....... 2022 regular season to begin on April 7.

The mandatory Spring Training report date for all clubs is Sunday. 

Exhibition games will begin on March 17 or 18.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2022)

Baseball is back!......Go GIANTS!


----------



## Jamie0715 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Mar 17, 2022)

The Dodgers and five-time All-Star first baseman *Freddie Freeman* have agreed to a six-year, $162 million deal, sources told MLB.com. The club has not confirmed the move.

Spring training starts today at 1:05 ET...... Twins vs Red Sox


----------



## ISK (Apr 7, 2022)

2022 MLB opening day action starts this afternoon (2:20 pm) - Brewers at Cubs.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Apr 7, 2022)

ISK said:


> 2022 MLB opening day action starts this afternoon (2:20 pm) - Brewers at Cubs.


brewers with the win


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 8, 2022)

Let's go Mets!

And boo on Apple+ for taking games away from local markets. Fuck you, Apple.


----------



## ISK (Apr 8, 2022)

Toronto Blue Jays start their opening game today hosting the Texas Rangers.

Going to be nice to see the Jays play their home games in Toronto, as opposed to last year when they had to played in Dunedin Florida and Buffalo NY.


----------



## ISK (Apr 9, 2022)

The Jays were down 7-0 and came back to beat the Rangers 10-8 ....great way to start the season


----------



## ISK (Apr 26, 2022)

This a rather funny....college baseball with a flare of football

https://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=2426455


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2022)

Complaint: Starters with high velocity and no control. If you cannot control your pitches then take your amateur ass back to the minors and stop complaining about "sticky" substances. No one had a problem for over a hundred years.


----------



## ISK (May 14, 2022)

The NY Yankees and Aaron Judge are looking rather awesome this year, overall top in the MLB at .750

I'm a fan of the Blue Jays and have watch every game in the condensed 30 minute version and they were doing great until they played the Yankees.

On the NL side, the NY Mets are leading the division but not by much as Milwaukee, LA Dodgers and San Fran are biting at their heels.

It's been a great year so far, despite the rocky start of the season....who are you cheering for?


----------



## Amaximus (May 15, 2022)

The Mets are 5.5 games ahead of the Phils in their division. The highest lead of any team in this very young season.


----------



## ISK (May 15, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> The Mets are 5.5 games ahead of the Phils in their division. The highest lead of any team in this very young season.


The Mets are doing great with the highest lead in the NL but they are in a rather weak division 

In the AL, Houston & LA Angels are up 7 games on the third place Seattle Mariners


----------



## Amaximus (May 15, 2022)

ISK said:


> The Mets are doing great with the highest lead in the NL but they are in a rather weak division
> 
> In the AL, Houston & LA Angels are up 7 games on the third place Seattle Mariners


That weak division is home to the 2021 world series champions and was considered weak last year as well.

In other news, Hunter Greene tossed 7+ innings of no hit ball and still took the loss to Pittsburgh.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/mlb/major-league-baseball-allows-teams-to-sell-cbd-sponsorships/2022/06/22/caafd43a-f28b-11ec-ac16-8fbf7194cd78_story.html


----------



## ISK (Jul 19, 2022)

MLB All-Stars game today.

I'm guessing that the AL will win this one as they have some awesome players in the lineup

Aaron Judge (NY Yankees), likey the top player in the AL
Vladi Guerrero (Blue Jays) was the 2021 All_Stars MVP
Alejandro Kirk (Blue Jays) ...for a cubby short guy, he's playing like a rock star

Blue Jays and the Yankees each have 6 players going to the game...both are impressive teams


----------



## ISK (Oct 6, 2022)

It's time for the 2022 MLB playoffs for the World Series 

Wild card round starting tomorrow, best of 3 .......Oct 7th, 8th & 9th 

*AL Wild Card *
Tampa Bay @ Cleveland
Seattle @ Toronto

*NL Wild Card* 
Philadelphia @ St Louis 
San Diego @ NY Mets


----------



## mudballs (Oct 6, 2022)

Seattle vs Mets! Plzzz


----------



## ISK (Oct 6, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Seattle vs Mets! Plzzz


I'm a huge fan of the Mariners but I'll be cheering for Blue Jays....it's a Canadian thing

I've been a fan of the NY Mets since 1969.
I was 10 years old, home sick with the measles and cheered on the Miracle Mets to win the World Series. 

We got some awesome teams this year.... Dodgers had the best regular season, Houston looks super good and of course you can't count out the NY Yankees...Aaron Judge is awesome


----------



## ISK (Oct 8, 2022)

Quite the opening day for the wild card games....not the results I was anticipating. 

The Mets, Tampa Bay and the Blue Jays did not play to their potential.... St Louis blew it in the 9th inning allowing Philadelphia to score 6 runs to win the game.

CLE 2 - TB 1 
PHI 6 - STL 3
SEA 4 - TOR 0
SD 7 - NYM 1


----------



## ISK (Oct 9, 2022)

Tampa Bay vs Cleveland was such a boring game....15 innings for Cleveland to score a single run to win the game/series (1-0).

The Blue Jays were up 8 -1 but totally choked and let the Mariners win the game/series (10-9).

St Louis didn't do much better and lost the game/series to Philadelphia (2-0).

The NY Mets played a much better game, beating the Padres (7-3).

Game 3 today @ 7 pm EDT


----------



## ISK (Oct 10, 2022)

The Mets just couldn't make it happen..... the Padres played much better than I expected (6-0). 

The division series start tomorrow, Tuesday Oct 11th

*ALDS*
SEA @ HOU
CLE @ NYY

*NLDS*
PHI @ ATL
SD @ LAD


----------



## ISK (Oct 12, 2022)

Philadelphia just managed to hang onto the win after Atlanta scored 3 runs in the bottom of the 9th (7-6)

The Mariners were up 2 runs with 2 out in the bottom of the 9th, then Houston hits a homerun to win the game (8-7)

NY Yankees win over Cleveland (4-1)

LA Dodgers win over the Padres (5-3)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2022)

Tell me why in the F they are playing tournament ball around the goose ? Just when you think you have seen it all at the ball park .


----------



## ISK (Oct 13, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Tell me why in the F they are playing tournament ball around the goose ? Just when you think you have seen it all at the ball park .


Yeah, I think they should have chased it away as it could have impacted a play but it did seem to be peacefully enjoying the game. 

Both NLDS are tied up with a game each.
Padres 5 Dodgers 3
Braves 3 Phillies 0


----------



## Brettman (Oct 13, 2022)

ISK said:


> The Jays were down 7-0 and came back to beat the Rangers 10-8 ....great way to start the season


Kind of how they finished their year too


----------



## ISK (Oct 13, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Kind of how they finished their year too


It was such a shame to be up 8-1 then lose the second wild card game in a row, at home.......I was expecting a lot more from the Blue Jays.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2022)

Talking about playing like shit last night. Fucking trea man. That’s my go to on fantasy during the year. 
But. If you were in attendance of last nights game. You witnessed a true gem of a game. 5dingers I think it was total. Hella defensive fuck ups. And hella amazing defensive plays. So sad the dodgers are playing absolute ass ball. Idk how we won the other day. Hopefully they pick up play. 180 miles away.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 13, 2022)

The world is in need of a dodgers vs yankee w.s ..


----------



## mudballs (Oct 14, 2022)

Just happen to turn on Seattle v Houston in 6th inning with Cal Raleigh coming up at bat...dribbling hit to 2nd/SS... with the bases loaded?...poor guy, lol. He wanted that bad.


----------



## ISK (Oct 14, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> The world is in need of a dodgers vs yankee w.s ..


Odds are that will happen....but I was thinking a subway world series with the Mets & Yankees but that ain't going to happen this year


----------



## ISK (Oct 14, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Just happen to turn on Seattle v Houston in 6th inning with Cal Raleigh coming up at bat...dribbling hit to 2nd/SS... with the bases loaded?...poor guy, lol. He wanted that bad.


Yeah, not looking good for the Mariners being down 2 games....Houston is playing decent ball.


----------



## ISK (Oct 15, 2022)

The Yankees looked good in the first inning but failed to do anything afterwards.....Aaron Judge was 0 for 5 
Cleveland tied up the game then won it (4-2) in the 10th inning, to tie up the series 1-1 

Next was Philadelphia laying a shit kicking on those nasty Braves (9-1) to go ahead in the series 2 games to 1

Then the Padres beat the Dodgers (2-1) to go ahead 2 games to 1 

All 4 series are scheduled to play today...... the Mariners, Braves and Dodgers are in a "do or die" situation.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 15, 2022)

Fk man you are good at this...nothing beats a good color man (beaming smile)


----------



## ISK (Oct 16, 2022)

I was very happy to see Philadelphia defeat the Braves (8-3) in such a decisive manner, which eliminated Atlanta 

It looked like the Yankees were going to win but Cleveland finished the 9th with 3 runs to give them the win (6-5).
Game 4 today, game 5 Monday, if required (Cleveland leads 2 games to 1).

Same thing with the Dodgers being up 3-0 in the 7th, but the Padres fought back with 5 runs in the bottom of the 7th to win the game (5-3) and to win the series 3 games to 1

I did not get to watch the Houston @ Mariners game.....18 innings and only one run by the Astros to win the series 3 games to 0.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 16, 2022)

I checked google for scores update and saw inning 16, lol...i was like wtf. Hit refresh...checked times and dates going 'that can't be right'


----------



## ISK (Oct 17, 2022)

The Yankees pulled off the win over Cleveland yesterday (4-2) so game 5 is today at 7pm EDT


----------



## ISK (Oct 19, 2022)

The NY Yankees defeat Cleveland (5-1) to advance to the ALCS to battle the Astros.

This should be a good series as Houston & the Yankees were the top two teams in the AL.

As for the NLCS, we have the bottom two NL playoff teams battling for the NL conference, which still should be decent ball games as they are fairly equally talented. 

Philadelphia wins the first game (2-0) over the Padres in San Diego


----------



## ISK (Oct 20, 2022)

It was looking like a sweep when Philadelphia scored 4 runs in the top of the 2nd but the Padres fought back with 2 runs in the bottom then 5 runs in the 5th to eventually win the game (8-5) and tie the series.

The Yankees just don't seem to be firing on all 8 cylinders, they didn't look bad but didn't look great which is what is needed to beat the Astros who are running like a well tuned machine, as Houston wins the opening game (4-2)....game 2 today.


----------



## ISK (Oct 21, 2022)

The Yankees have dug themselves into a bit of a hole, as they are down another game to the Astros (3-2)

Padres @ Philadelphia today for game 3


----------



## ISK (Oct 22, 2022)

Kyle Schwarber is first up to bat for Philadelphia and nails a home run....it kind of set the tone for the entire game as they won (4-2) over the Padres to take a 2-1 lead in the NLCS.

Game 4 today..... if the Padres win we have an interesting series, if not they are in a deep hole.

Houston has not lost a game yet in the playoffs, so we will see if the Yankees can do any better at home today for game 3 of the ALCS.


----------



## ISK (Oct 23, 2022)

The Yankees are hurting bad as they lost another another game to Houston (5-0) ...so all they need to do now is win 4 games in a row against the Astros who have won 6 straight playoff games.

What an exciting NLCS game as the Padres started strong with 4 runs in the opening inning, only to let Philadelphia score 3 in the bottom. San Diego regains the lead in the top of the 5th only to fall behind again as the Phillies score another 4 runs in the bottom, then 2 more runs to win (10-6) to gain a 3 to 1 lead in the series

Both series play again today.... both the Yankees & Padres could be eliminated


----------



## ISK (Oct 24, 2022)

The Padres played well but not quite enough to beat the Phillies (4-3) 

The Yankees also put up a good effort but fell short to the Astros (6-5) 

Game 1 of the 2022 World Series starts Friday, October 28th......Philadelphia at Houston.


----------



## ISK (Oct 29, 2022)

Now that was an entertaining game, unless you are an Astros fan.

Houston was up 5 runs in the 3rd inning and it was looking like another sweep but the Phillies came back to tie the game in the 5th, then a homerun in the 10th inning to give the Astros their first lose in the 2022 playoffs (6-5). 

They say was the biggest comeback for a game 1 World Series....game 2 today.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

way to go Valdez!
set the tempo first inning and got them batters shook up.


----------



## ISK (Oct 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> way to go Valdez!
> set the tempo first inning and got them batters shook up.


Yup, the Astros were looking good right from the start to win the game (5-2). It was disappointing for the Phillies to see that home run called back but it likely wouldn't have made a difference in the final outcome.

Game 3 on Monday Oct 31st in Philadelphia with the series tied 1-1.


----------



## ISK (Nov 1, 2022)

Game 3 postponed due to rain.....it has been scheduled for tonight Nov 1 - 8pm EDT


----------



## ISK (Nov 2, 2022)

Who would ever think the Phillies could lay such a whooping on the Astros (7-0).

Many would have considered Houston as the favorites to win the World Series but Philadelphia is looking quite impressive. 

Game 4 tonight.....this is a big game which will set the tone for the remaining of the series


----------



## ISK (Nov 3, 2022)

The Astros returned the whooping as they beat the Phillies (5-0)....all 5 run runs scored in the 5th inning.

Philadelphia didn't even get a single hit, they looked bland the entire game and blew their advantage.

It's now a tied series, best of 3...... game 5 tonight in Philadelphia, then to Houston for the last 2


----------



## ISK (Nov 4, 2022)

What a disappointment for the Phillies as they came so close to tie the game in the 8th, then again in the 9th but Chas McCormick makes an unbelievable catch to crush Philadelphia's chance of a comeback.

Astros win (3-2) ......game 6 in Houston, Saturday Nov 5th. 

The Phillies are now in a must win situation, which won't be an easy task to win 2 in a row in Houston.


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Phillies …


----------



## Amaximus (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Astros. The only remaining playoff worthy team.

Phillies shouldn't even be in the playoffs.
It's a long season. A _very _long season. Over 7 months long. _162 games._
The season is that long so when it is playoff time the teams that have proven themselves_ over the long-term_ are rewarded with the opportunity to play for the championship.
_Any _team can have a great 3 week span and beat any other team. The nationals could beat any team over a 7 game series at the right time.

Point being: Teams that cannot even win 90 games should not be afforded the opportunity to play for the championship.

They need to rework the playoffs. All 1st place teams make it plus 2 wildcard teams,_ regardless of division_, should make it.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 5, 2022)

I wanna see valdez get a walkoff win. Go Valdez!


----------



## ISK (Nov 5, 2022)

I just want to see the World Series go to game 7 just so I have more baseball to watch


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 5, 2022)

Amaximus said:


> Go Astros. The only remaining playoff worthy team.
> 
> Phillies shouldn't even be in the playoffs.
> It's a long season. A _very _long season. Over 7 months long. _162 games._
> ...


That’s not the way it works. 90 wins is feat in baseball. We would have 3-4 teams in postseason every year as average. That’s it. Lol. Phillies are proving they’re a playoff team. They earned it with a shitty division and pulled baseball out their ass and played real legal ball to get there. Unlike the Astros. Even if they don’t cheat. No matter what, when they do good. Will always be in question. The teams a cheater and as long as those players are on that team. It always will be. And America hates the Astros. Sad to say


----------



## ISK (Nov 6, 2022)

Philadelphia put up a huge effort to get as far as they did but just fell a bit short.

The Houston Astros win the game (4-1) and win the 2022 World Series.

That's it for MLB 2022....can't wait for next year 

cheers
ISK


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 6, 2022)

One hell of a year


----------

